# First pictures of Pippin at three days old with her siblings and close up



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

The black and tan girl is my baby Pippin at three days old. Really looking forward to meeting her but suspect we are in love already.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh wow - gorgeousness


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

What great pictures. I love looking back at Bailey as a really young pup. They grow up far too fast. Enjoy your pup.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Such special pictures. A nest of puppies and their very lovely mummy 
It looks as if pretty Pippin may have white toes on her back feet. She is lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh wow! Great photos. All those little fat tummies. Lovely. Pippin looks gorgeous. Love Black and Tans.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So sweet.  Her mom is really pretty too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute - cant wait to see more as she grows! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My word, can it get more adorable than that. You are so lucky!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

She is a beaut named Scruffy


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

She does and we love them!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How cute, love black and tan's too.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww lovely x


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

And such a pretty name too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

What a cutey. I'd better sort that rucksac out then.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like we will pick up Pippin on the 30th May, a day before my 65th birthday so what a great present. I just wanted to say, as a newcomer, how wonderfully helpful, friendly and supportive this forum is. Pat on the back to you all and a big thank you.


----------

